# Can't seem to wrap my head around color chems



## frXnz kafka (May 27, 2010)

So I've been developing my own B&W film for years now, and I feel it's time to move onto color processes. Thing is, I can't figure out what exactly I need to buy for chemicals.

I'm interested in both E-6 and C-41. If someone could give me a list of things I new for one or the other (or both!), I would greatly appreciate it. I'm mostly interested in Kodak chems, but would be open to other brands if you've have good luck with them.


----------



## compur (May 27, 2010)

Since you already have B&W film developing gear you should only really need
either a C-41 kit or an E-6 kit.  Freestyle sells Arista and Unicolor kits.

Kodak doesn't offer a C-41 kit for the home user
See:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/faqs/faq0802.shtml

but they do offer the C-41 chemistry in separate packaging.


Kodak does offer a home type E-6 kit (or they did recently).
See:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/products/chemistry/e6Kit/e6Index.jhtml?pq-path=13815

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/support/techPubs/ti2443/ti2443.pdf


----------



## frXnz kafka (May 28, 2010)

Are the color chemicals reusable? $34 for a 1 qt. E-6 kit doesn't seem to make sense when I need 18 ounces for one roll of 120. I know B&W chems are reusable, and even the developer can be reused once. Is this true for color as well?

Thanks for the Freestyle links, BTW. I hadn't even thought of looking there.


----------



## compur (May 28, 2010)

^ You'd have to check the instructions for the particular chemicals you decide to use.


----------



## frXnz kafka (May 28, 2010)

Haha, good call. Apparently I didn't wear my common sense today. I think I've figured out my confusion with the Kodak chemicals. Thanks for your help.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 1, 2010)

frXnz kafka said:


> Are the color chemicals reusable? $34 for a 1 qt. E-6 kit doesn't seem to make sense when I need 18 ounces for one roll of 120. I know B&W chems are reusable, and even the developer can be reused once. Is this true for color as well?
> 
> Thanks for the Freestyle links, BTW. I hadn't even thought of looking there.



Yes, if you follow the guidelines you should be able to get 4-5 rolls of 120 with 18 ounces of chemicals.

I typically mix up 1000ml at a time and process 8-10 rolls of 120 over the course of a couple days.  

A lot more expensive then b/w development but cheap as hell compared to the cost of e6 development these days.


----------



## Professional (Jun 6, 2010)

I would like to know how much of E-6 chemicals if i want to develop about 10 rolls? I would like to compare the price of the chemicals kit to develop 10 rolls at least and developing 10 rolls in the lab and see which is cheaper. Same with C-41, the problem is we have a lab that charge C-41 and B&W at the same price, E-6 a bit more, and the problem is that i sent all my color film to that lab and they developed all my films, but i didn't send them any B&W yet, and just last week i started to develop my own B&W, and yesterday i sent 2 more films 120 [E-6, C-41] and i hope to get it tonight and i asked them to scan one of them to compare with my scans at home.


----------



## Esskie (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you make any progress towards choosing a chem kit *frXnz kafka*?

C-41 colour is something I've been finding myself drawn towards trying although haven't as yet.
The closest I have to colour chems are two or three twin-bath powder chems which are Ukrainian.....as are the instructions :er:

It's not even possible for me to use an online translation service as I'd have to type it in Ukrainian which isn't possible, the info & instruction sheets could be scanned in though....don't think my OCR s/ware is good enough to pick out the almost Russian looking letters though


One kit I have been considering is Tetenal C-41, from what I've read about it, the process doesn't seem too different from B&W film?.....I believe the temps are fairly critical though?

Definitely something I intend to try here as it's nice to shoot colour now and again no matter how much I like B&W!......infact _nearly all_ my colour shots are digital :blushing:

Best Regards, Andy


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 16, 2010)

Professional said:


> I would like to know how much of E-6 chemicals if i want to develop about 10 rolls? I would like to compare the price of the chemicals kit to develop 10 rolls at least and developing 10 rolls in the lab and see which is cheaper. Same with C-41, the problem is we have a lab that charge C-41 and B&W at the same price, E-6 a bit more, and the problem is that i sent all my color film to that lab and they developed all my films, but i didn't send them any B&W yet, and just last week i started to develop my own B&W, and yesterday i sent 2 more films 120 [E-6, C-41] and i hope to get it tonight and i asked them to scan one of them to compare with my scans at home.



Using the three bath kit from freestyle the recommended chemical amount for 10 rolls would be 1200ml. 

The gallon kit costs $75 and is good for around 32 rolls. Which is a bit under $2.50 a roll--less then half that of the cheapest place I've seen online.


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 11, 2010)

I am also very interested in processing colour film, even my students insist on doing their own colour processing but I've never done it myself. I found this page:
Developer formulae, dilutions, and times
About a 2-bath C-41 process, I can't seem to find what is the CD-4 listed there. Can someone help? Thnx!


----------



## compur (Oct 11, 2010)

Antonio Bunt said:


> I can't seem to find what is the CD-4 listed there. Can someone help? Thnx!



The short answer:
Photographers' Formulary Inc.



The long answer:


> _Examples of commonly used developing agents of the p-phenylene diamine salt type
> are: 2-amino-5diethylaminotoluene hydrochloride (generally known as CD2 and used
> in the developing solutions for color positive photographic material),
> 4-amino-Nethyl-N-(&#946;-methanesulfonamidoethyl)-m-toluidine sesquisulfate monohydrate
> ...


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 11, 2010)

Now the main and HUMONGOUS problem is getting the thing in Mexico City! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## classcams (Nov 19, 2010)

Of all the different chemicals in use I found the E6 the hardest to work with. If the first developer gets the slightest sniff of the color developer you get trouble. you have to thoroughly wash the film after the use of the previous chemical.


----------

